# Beer Bottle Rack



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm making a beer bottle rack that will hold 3 cases of beer. That 72 bottles arrayed 6 high by 12 wide.the bottle nooks are slanted at 30 degrees, and the case is about 6" deep 33" wide and 23" tall.

The dividers create 2 5/8 by 2 5/8 nooks. the dividers are from 1/4 stock. I'm thinking of notching the vertical separators to match notches in the horizontal one, similar to the way that cardboard dividers are done in cases of wine boxes.

Here is where I need help. 
Is there a better way? 
If not, then how much play should I leave on each notch for seasonal expansion (I assume that gluing would be a bad idea)? 
Since it's just beer bottles, should I even bother supporting the backs of each row?

I will likely be doing this with SYP.

If you have ever done this before I'd like to know your experiences and if you would do anything differently now.

p.s.

I've attached an image from sketchup with a couple of pieces missing for clarity.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Thanks!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks good to me. You might want to make a jig/template, then use a router bit with a bearing to cut the grooves. You could cut all of the vertical pieces at the 30° angle, them move stops to cut all the horizontal pieces at 90°. I'd dado the sides to capture the ends. Are you planning on covering up the bottom? As far as wood movement goes, you only need a few percentage points, so an easy slip fit should keep them from splitting if it shrinks.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

If I understand your question about supporting the backs of the bottles, you're asking whether you should put a back on the piece or not? I'd certainly include at least 1/4"-piece of plywood on the back. It'll help square everything up and provide additional support to avoid racking, as well as save your wall behind the piece since the bottles are going in at an angle. If you put a back on the rack, you'll have dents in your wall in no time since you've got a 30-degree slant for the bottles. The cabinet will also be much more prone to racking.

I'll be curious to see this finished!


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if I am going to cover the bottom. I kind of like the nooks for my wife's knick knacks which are everywhere.

Jonathan - Oh, yes, I'll put a back on it. Probably plywood of some kind. But it's where the horizontal pieces hit it that I'm wondering if I need support. I hesitate to tack it, because the plywood isn't going to change it's shape…

Maybe a narrow strip for each to rest on and let gravity do its thing.

We have a really small dining room. We use it more like a pantry off the kitchen, and a catch all for junk, including my beer making stuff. I'm trying to de-clutter and make it look nicer so we can sell the place


----------

